# Increased rates?



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Anyone seen any higher rates in your area? Nothing for DLA area well I haven't seen any.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why would they bump prices when blocks are still being snagged almost immediately?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And all the Newbies are getting them.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

we got a $1/hour increase the night of Thanksgiving, but that’s it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have seen increased rates in ft worth


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

No


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

This


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

This tonight.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Increased rate ? Um.. of sorts. How 'bout double time on a Sunday like my old Union job. My 4hr crashed at the 12th stop, lost 2/3rd's of the route off the I tin... Did the last 4 , left the wh 2hrs in. So 36 an hr.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Increased rate ? Um.. of sorts. How 'bout double time on a Sunday like my old Union job. My 4hr crashed at the 12th stop, lost 2/3rd's of the route off the I tin... Did the last 4 , left the wh 2hrs in. So 36 an hr.


Lol why are you not at your on job then?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Laid-off, plant wide closer , retired so I wouldn't have to relocate to Seattle.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Increased rates are all I've seen the last few days


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Laid-off, plant wide closer , retired so I wouldn't have to relocate to Seattle.


At least you can decide when you want days off with this gig


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Ha! That used to be true. Today I'm off because I can't beat the bots and/or the 8000 newly onboarded flex drivers. Every time I go in there's a newbie looking lost and wanting some kind of training session. Frustrating as heck!!!


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Ha! That used to be true. Today I'm off because I can't beat the bots and/or the 8000 newly onboarded flex drivers. Every time I go in there's a newbie looking lost and wanting some kind of training session. Frustrating as heck!!!


I have been asked at least three times from new people wanting help. I never asked anybody for help when I started. I watched the videos and learned as I go. It seems like these new drivers are not even watching the videos and expect somebody to help them every step of the way.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> I have been asked at least three times from new people wanting help. I never asked anybody for help when I started. I watched the videos and learned as I go. It seems like these new drivers are not even watching the videos and expect somebody to help them every step of the way.


Because they still don't understand that they're not employees any more, and that they alone are responsible for their own success or failure.


----------



## Ciren (Sep 10, 2017)

Out of DLA increased rates are non existent man. I think the last time I consistently saw increased rates was over the summer. I am delivering mostly out of DPS1 now and I've been waiting for the rush and it hasn't come. I'm still delivering 25-30 package routes. I.e. never getting increased rates from there. Maybe now that cyber Monday has passed we'll start to see some action but idk really was looking forward to the increased pay. 

The only "Los Angeles" station that always gets increased pay is Chino. I'm tempted to spend a day out there. They're the only ones I see always increased//hitting that mythical 25 an hour rate.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

No increased rates here in Miami and don't expect to see any with so many desperate drivers competing for the blocks. Couple that with the fact that very few blocks over the weekend and I worked a block yesterday and say at most 20 flex drivers. So.....for a monday that's extremely slow.

They seem to now think they are doing you a favor when you get a block and the routes are ridiculous and spread out. Been refusing packages almost every one now. They don't like it but I don't care. Yeh.....I have a real shit attitude towards the gig now and I make it clear to warehouse workers I don't work for them and do things that make dollars and cents to me. They keep saying you're not allowed to do that. I keep telling them I am! Even if I scan a package and it's way out of my route.....I give it back. 

Every day the bullshit keeps coming and i'm pushing back real hard now! Only a matter of time before i'm deactivated but already decided i'm going to burn it out!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Why would they increase the rates when all available blocks get snatched the second they come out. 

Maybe when it's snows, you'll see some increased rates. 

For all of you California and Florida people, snow it's that white stuff on the ground that makes it slippery and dangerous to drive. I know you've seen it in the movies before.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Why would they increase the rates when all available blocks get snatched the second they come out.
> 
> Maybe when it's snows, you'll see some increased rates.
> 
> For all of you California and Florida people, snow it's that white stuff on the ground that makes it slippery and dangerous to drive. I know you've seen it in the movies before.


 Oh I feel for you guys who have to deal with snow, has to be a real pain! I lived in New Jersey most of my life and know a little about snow..... 
We have the opposite problem here in the summer when you cook like a roast beef just being outside. But i'll take the weather here any day for sure. Like now, I can still wear shorts and hardly break a sweat. Too bad there isn't much work and it's so hard to grab a block.
Got to cruise the Ft lauderdale beach yesterday as most of my deliveries were right off A1A or ocean drive. Lot's of tourists and bikini's!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Ciren said:


> Out of DLA increased rates are non existent man. I think the last time I consistently saw increased rates was over the summer. I am delivering mostly out of DPS1 now and I've been waiting for the rush and it hasn't come. I'm still delivering 25-30 package routes. I.e. never getting increased rates from there. Maybe now that cyber Monday has passed we'll start to see some action but idk really was looking forward to the increased pay.
> 
> The only "Los Angeles" station that always gets increased pay is Chino. I'm tempted to spend a day out there. They're the only ones I see always increased//hitting that mythical 25 an hour rate.


25 is the middle of the road. There's been a ton of $28hr at my station since Black Friday


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Ciren said:


> Out of DLA increased rates are non existent man. I think the last time I consistently saw increased rates was over the summer. I am delivering mostly out of DPS1 now and I've been waiting for the rush and it hasn't come. I'm still delivering 25-30 package routes. I.e. never getting increased rates from there. Maybe now that cyber Monday has passed we'll start to see some action but idk really was looking forward to the increased pay.
> 
> The only "Los Angeles" station that always gets increased pay is Chino. I'm tempted to spend a day out there. They're the only ones I see always increased//hitting that mythical 25 an hour rate.


I do chino and it's still at $18. Irvine is $25 today.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I doubt Riverside will see them at all this year. Again today some first timers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't even get a 430 or 5:00. Why would they raise the rate ?


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Lots of offers today maybe rates will go up wait and see.


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

DLA 2 it's at $25


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rodz said:


> DLA 2 it's at $25


It's because DLA7 was way backed up. Trying to get racks for the flex there and racks for DLA2 becomes quite challenging.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Lots if surge pricing tonight at DLA5 unfortunately I've been blocked all damn day


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Best in the LA area is at DLA3 today @ $25/hr. 3 hr for $75 and 4 hr for $100


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Finally saw a block. 830-10 for 30 bucks. I'll pass it's probably Nuevo or Perris undeliverable


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Please dont hate on all these newbies... i signed up to try it out and hope it gets closer to my area, but when you all started you had to learn as you go and I understand that, but im a very tech savvy guy and learn quick but these training videos are not really the best and I feel karma does happen. Just be nice and answer a few questions. Im not saying to do everything for the new guys and girls but at least give them a quick pointer cuz we all need a little help once in awhile.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually the newbies have been helpful. How ? by returning a lot of pac's that they missed scanning in. 

It still amazes me that when you show the wh worker your summary and it's off by 1 or 2 that not a single one has ever said that, "You can go back to the menu and scan it in, and deliver it during your route, as long it's done before you swipe the last pac." smh....


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

No extra $$$ per hour since black friday. Tons of extra drivers, and an army of white vans here. It' competitive to even get shifts but it's still possible with some effort/luck. Big difference fron last year or even over the summer. 

Holding out some hope for some attrition of either flex drivers and white vans as we get closer to xmas, warehouse is pretty much opperating at capacity for how many vehicles/racks they can fill up as it is.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw a 4pm 3.5 hr for 70 @ DLA5 today. Wonder how that turned out.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Really wish I hadn't gotten that 3.5 hour at 230. Regular rate. But I'm also home watching the Steelers so I'm not that bummed out


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Apparently the schedulers are limited in the amount they can offer a block at? They have been offering longer blocks (in excess of the route length) in lieu of increased per hr rate. I picked up a 9P-11P (we stop @ 10P) for an order that got left behind. 28 min drive. I was told it was because they put out the 1 hr offer and no one accepted and they couldn't raise the rate. In the past, they allowed the WH workers to deliver. Not sure when that stopped, but probably when central scheduling began?
It also has been normal lately to pay for 2.5 to 3 hrs for a regular 2hr route. Say 11:30-2:30 and you get the 12-2 route early... PN obviously.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodz said:


> Anyone seen any higher rates in your area? Nothing for DLA area well I haven't seen any.


Dla5 serging this afternoon. 3.5 hours for 70 bucks 4pm and 430 pm blocks were sitting on screen at 3:30 for a good minute



Movaldriver said:


> Really wish I hadn't gotten that 3.5 hour at 230. Regular rate. But I'm also home watching the Steelers so I'm not that bummed out


Dla5 was serging 4pm and 430 were paying 70 for 3.5 hours


----------



## paper_doll (Dec 4, 2017)

I saw some $83 for four-hour blocks in my area...I just presumed it was damned near 60 packages for Cyber Week orders.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

paper_doll said:


> I saw some $83 for four-hour blocks in my area...I just presumed it was damned near 60 packages for Cyber Week orders.


I'll take 60pkg for a four hour block anyday. I'll finish with an hour left over guaranteed, provided those special type of customers don't have their packages sent to business addresses in droves that day. That would be a nasty surprise.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Its been like this since the week prior to Turkey Day

https://i.imgur.com/KGNZ2Ka.png


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

What is the DLA3/east Los Angeles delivery area ?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

The higher the pay the worse your block. Don't take the bait, you will likely regret it. Lots of different cities, stops that are spread out miles apart from each other, lots of big apartment complexes, ghetto areas, etc. There's a reason for the higher pay. Because you will be doing the crappiest route you could imagine lol.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That's not even close to the case here. It has to do with demand not different rates for different areas.


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> It's not really the area, mostly you're doing the leftovers of the day. In other words you're getting the crappy leftover stuff a bunch of other drivers couldn't or wouldn't complete, all put together into one block which explains why the stops are spread so far and wide apart. The regular pay blocks are nice because if you're good you can finish them an hour or two early, which I usually do. But with the higher pay blocks you're going to be doing ALL the hours in the block and then some. They will make you earn every bit of it.


I did a 3 hour block yesterday from 5pm-8pm for $75, and it was easy....was like 19 deliveries not too far apart, finished 30 minutes early.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

StevenInRVA said:


> I did a 3 hour block yesterday from 5pm-8pm for $75, and it was easy....was like 19 deliveries not too far apart, finished 30 minutes early.


Maybe its just my luck. Accepting a block is like a box of chocolates. 
You never know what you're going to get.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Rodz said:


> Anyone seen any higher rates in your area? Nothing for DLA area well I haven't seen any.


Increased rates for tomorrow (Xmas eve)for dla5 riverside. At 8am this morning I got a 9to1 tomorrow for 76 and a 4to730 for 70
Still waiting for them to release cap so I can work today as many are probably just like me sitting at 40 hours and not able to work


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm maxed out at DLA5 too. People are picking up 12-4 today for 100 bucks. The cap on hours is ridiculous. At least I have reserved blocks for Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday next week. That really surprised me


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

It really does seem random. The other night I made $25/hr for a 3 hour block, today is 2 days before Christmas and that same block is paying $20/hr. Still not gonna complain, $20/hr is better than the $11/hr I made before this!!


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I'm maxed out at DLA5 too. People are picking up 12-4 today for 100 bucks. The cap on hours is ridiculous. At least I have reserved blocks for Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday next week. That really surprised me


They have the abality to releSe cap anytime they want and that could happen sometime today. Everyone got 3 reserves next week that I know. It stays busy till like the 2nd week in January. (Gift card redemptions etc)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> That's not even close to the case here. It has to do with demand not different rates for different areas.


And the routes are pretty much the same here.

What people are failing to realize is Sunday starts the new week and one can be maxed out 40hrs, by Thursday. So plan your time accordingly.

For me a few $ more may offset the blocks hours that may fall into darkness so it could work out the same, depending on one's personal feel good of there net worth.

Also Amazon needs to get pac's delivered asps. It's also a case of psychological warfare. 18$ by it self is not that much money. But 25$ an hour has a better feel good quality about it.


----------

